# Attic Exhaust Fan running constantly.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most have a thermostat mounted on the fan some place so it only runs when it hits a set temp.
No one here's going to know if your fan has a switch or not, someone's going to have to go up in the attic and look. Just depends on how it was wired, some do, some do not.
If someone hot wired it the only way to shut it off to work on it would be to shut off the breaker supplying power to it.
I never install powered fans anymore. I use ridge vents.
No power needed, no noise, vents the whole roof not just a circle.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

My attic fan is equipped with a thermal switch. You set the temperature, it turns on. I have mine set so when the attic gets over 90 degrees F, the fan turns on, but you can set it to any temperature. You may have such a switch, you need to look at the incoming power cable to see if it goes through a temperature switch. Sometimes the fan comes wired with a timer, you can set it to run during the day and turn off at night. Sometimes the fan has a manual turnoff switch. Sometimes there is no external switch at all, instead there may be an internal temperature switch that you may be able to set, you need to look at the manual. Sometimes the fans are plug ins to a wall outlet, in which case you can always take out the plug.

A picture of the fan might help identify what you have.


----------



## R.Ny (Apr 17, 2014)

I have set my thermal switch to 90 F also. Is it the right temp. to set in NJ
might be that will help.
thanks all


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Should be fine.


----------

